# Pharmacy roles



## Kerry077 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

There's a high chance we're moving to Dubai towards the end of the year. My fiance will be working full time and I'm looking into roles for myself. I currently work as a pharmacy technician in the UK but somebody has told me there's no such role in Dubai. In the UK the structure is, healthcare assistant, dispenser, pharmacy technician, accuracy checking technician, pharmacist. Could anybody shed any light on the structure in Dubai?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Roles like that are likely to pay very little in the UAE because someone from somewhere like India would be prepared to do it for very little money. 

You probably need to look at different types of positions in the same industry, eg running a hospital etc...


----------



## Kerry077 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.  Basedbon this I think it's probably time for a change in career now, maybe studying to do something else. Better get thinking!


----------

